# Tennessee Governor Launches Push for Constitutional Carry



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.guns.com/news/2020/02/28/tennessee-governor-launches-push-for-constitutional-carry


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

On the surface it sounds good


----------



## MSpivey (Jan 22, 2018)

There's a lot of potential for good things for 2A in TN. We still have to be vigilant and active!


----------

